# Best braid for spinning outfits



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting braid on a couple of my spinning reels a 5000SS Penn for inshore trout and reds and a older Penn 704 for Kings, and perhaps jigging for blackfin. I've never used braided linebefore and would welcome advice on type and line size for the two outfits ?? Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use Power Pro, however I am told that Sufix braid is rounder smoother and casts farther. I am going to try that next.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Line size recommendations??


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *how2fish (4/19/2008)*Line size recommendations??


I use 10# powerpro on my stradic for most inshore fishing. It works great. For kings, Iam starting to usepowerpro as backing with a mono topshot. I have used straight braid on kings before, but the mono topshot adds some shock resistance and keeps your fingers from being cut when freespooling. The powerpro backing adds a ton of line capacity to your reel. I have 30# powerpro with a 20# mono topshot.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Anywhere from 10# to 20# is what I use.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

berkley ultracast.....smoothest casting braidI have ever tried. I use 10# ultracast-invisibraid with a 20# fluorocarbon (yo-zuri dissapearing pink) leader. If you will scan the inshore section, there are several posts on braid...types and knots :letsdrink


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Put a couple of #64 rubber bands on the bottom of the spool before filling, fill up to about 90% of normal, this helps to reduce throwing a backlash. make sure the line it tight, i have had braid slip on my reels like line leaving drag but the spool remains still. I love braid and have it on ALL of my reels, it is cheaper to when you consider that I had to change mono weekly and still have graid from 2 years ago, my 706's have 50lb braid, for a pier I would use 40lb and a 20yard topshot. Circle hooks don't do well with braid either unless you have a long topshot. Make sure your knot is slim too, as sometimes the knot will throw a loop around your first guide andsend your baitscreaming back at ya...good luck, i also like to use yellow or chartruse so I can get a better visual. Clif


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Can someone explain what a topshot is and what it does.....sounds like a newbee question but in all the years that I have been fishing I have never heard of a topshot.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DevilDog (4/27/2008)*Can someone explain what a topshot is and what it does.....sounds like a newbee question but in all the years that I have been fishing I have never heard of a topshot.


Topshot is mono on top of braid. Since braid has virtually no stretch the topshot gives you that stretch. I use 10# braid on my light freshwater spinners with a 4# leader/topshot for bass fishing. Hope this answers your Q. There are other reasons also which someone will pipe in and explain.


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

It only opens the door, I thought no stretch braid was better to get the fish up and out of cover and for better hook sets, what do you need the stretch for?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

The stretch is good because I seem to hook more fish with top shot than I do with braid and a short leader (2-6ft). Also when using grubs, top water, etc, you tend to throw nice little knots in your line because the line spool seems to get loose. I suggest every now again when throwing lures to throw out as far as you can and reel your line in tight to try and avoid cutting out knots. Everybody knows this stuff aint cheap.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

People do all sorts of things to try to avoid wind knots. I figured out the secret to having wind knots, or not having them... YOUR REEL! After using braid on several of my inshore reels, i found out what the problems. I got wind knots on my sahara atleast 2-3 times a trip even if there was no strong wind. When I used my stradic, I NEVER got any wind knots. The difference you ask? BALANCE. If you are going to use braid, make sure your reel is BALANCED. It will say it on the reel/box. Shimano brand reels are dyna-balanced and thats what you should look for. I PROMISE that it will eliminate most/all of your wind knots. Now, nothings going to help you if your casting into a strong head wind because chances are knots will happen no matter what reel you use. Ive had braid on nothing but balanced reels, and have had no problems what so ever. Trust me, its true.:toast


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Not trying to derail but I believe dyna-balanced means that the reel is smooth when reeling and doesn't wobble as much. When working grubs, fishing live baits on top, etc, there are times when the line goes limp weather it is braid or mono. When retrieving the line doesn't spool as tight creating the line on the spool to be loose is some spots and then tight which then causes knots. I hope I am explaining this right.

Greg


----------

